# Generic stud service on craigslist...



## webzpinner

Found this in sacramento craigslist....


Reply to: ** removed by Admin** [Errors when replying to ads?]

pure breed german shepherd male 1 yr old no papers he is very healthy and he had his shots taken when he was younger. he is a beautiful silver and black serious callers only he is not for sale only for stud service so dont tell me if i am selling him cause i am not!!! call txt or email mention the add **removed by Admin** thanks and have a good day call for more info 

Location: Citrus Heights
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2289894479

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## GSDGunner

:headbang:

"he had his shots taken". Posed for a photog did he? :rolleyes2: Hope he got some good head shots.


----------



## GSD_Xander

Unfortunately it doesn't surprise me...I see this stuff everyday on CL. 

Gunner - good LOL with the head shots 

Hopefully s/he won't get any responses


----------



## webzpinner

I sent the person an email telling them exactly why I, and several others I know would be flagging every chance we got. I'm on craigslist ALOT (joys of being poor  ), and usually pass thru the pet ads just to see the "brilliant" posts.


----------



## trudy

on one of our lists the ad read urgent we have a 7 yr old German Shepherd in heat now, she has never had a litter and we don't want to miss this chance......DUMB, in a f ew months I'll probably read litter for sale, or maybe mom won't make it or pups won't, can't cure dumb


----------



## selzer

Boy, a black and silver? What is that number? No papers? That makes them better you know. Dogs with papers are all fluffy sissys. 

I bet he has them lining up outside his door.


----------

